# Southern's 26 x 13, & 10 x 6



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have started planing how to fill my train room. In the top left is the table that I have now. The two light gray table are just a plan. The yard layout is in another room and I have started making the table. The yard track is just an early plan. I have cut a Tunnel in the wall for the yard track. The small table will have a lift up bridge to connect it to the large new table. There might be a second bridge to connect it with the old layout.

I do not want to change the upper part of the old table as there are mountains and tunnels there that where to much work to remove.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I started adding track. I know I need y'all's help on this part of the planing. How can i post an Any Rail File?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You just upload the .ANY file as an attachment.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks Gunn I never noticed that paper clip. will someone with Anyrail see if they can open this file.
Thanks


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like those long mainline runs:thumbsup:
I like you expanding your layout. Kind of crazy that you have a crowded layout in one corner then it branches off into nice open runs!

I think you did a awesome job with your current layout, You did alot with the space you currently have. but have you thought of maybe removing this layout, (i do not mean tare it down) to a different spot if doable 
You could stick a nice helix where your current layout is and go crazy with that space 

Is your peninsula area going to have a scenic divider or are you leaving this area open? More opportunities for more scenes

Whats the reason for having 3 tracks down the left side bench? Couldnt you get by with just 2 or is their a reason for this? Is this a diff rr branch?

What kind of elevation changes will you have on this layout? Looks like you will have quite a few bridges like

I cant wait for you to start building, hopefully soon...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> thanks Gunn I never noticed that paper clip. will someone with Anyrail see if they can open this file.
> Thanks


Opened right up after I went and upgraded to version 5.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought you were going to leave your existing layout in tact, cos it was too hard to pull up.

plan opened in anyrail fine.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is only a plan that will change. The yard and upper parts of the outside two tracks are finished and I do not want to change that. The center two tracks do not have any ballast, so they can be changed easily.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

One thing I noticed (just constructive criticism) is that most of your tracks simply run parallel to the edge of the benchwork and are parallel. Twist and turn the tracks towards and away from the front/back edges to set-up sidings with extra clearance and separate the 2 mainlines a little to go around natural barriers (small hills to go around, rivers to cross.) You could even have one side higher than the other so that they cross over each other. You've got plenty of length up that wall peninsula to gain and lose elevation without a steep grade and make some nice crossings.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Scott. You are right, it dose need more work and I welcome all comments. The light blue track that comes off of the old table is raised higher than all of the other track. I want to make it so that is a point to point layout that has conection tracks so that it can be continusly run. I would like two seporate main lines.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

joed2323 said:


> I think you did a awesome job with your current layout, You did alot with the space you currently have. but have you thought of maybe removing this layout, (i do not mean tare it down) to a different spot if doable
> You could stick a nice helix where your current layout is and go crazy with that space
> 
> Is your peninsula area going to have a scenic divider or are you leaving this area open? More opportunities for more scenes
> ...


thanks Joed
There is to much family history in the "Train Table" to not include it in the layout. I did alot of thinking about where in the room to put it and I wanted it to be the fist thing that someone sees when thay enter thge train room.

There will be a mountain deviding the peninsula. That part will come later as will the section nest to the right wall.

I am not sure how many track will be down than left side. To do what I want I need four. But I feel that four is to crowed. I might hide two of them on a lower leavel.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can always run some tracks through tunnels, etc to get from one spot to the next.

I've been negotiating for another 20' run down one wall and 40' down the adjacent wall for my expansions...2 layers that should both be able to run continuous via a helix linking them.

I had a pretty good layout planned on a different side of the basement, but the wife wants that part made into a lower living room now.

You can NEVER have too much mainline run IMO.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I had a pretty good layout planned on a different side of the basement, but the wife wants that part made into a lower living room now.
> 
> You can NEVER have too much mainline run IMO.


Imagine that, The women always have to find a way to spoil our fun and take away our space:thumbsdown::laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't ***** about that....I'll have all the room I need. This will actually work out better for me anyway - I just need to get out the design tools and figure it all out.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not going to be able to build all that I want at one time. The RR stock sales are not going as good as I would have hoped. So I the expantion will have to be done in parts.

The first part is going to be an L section that will connect the old table to the new railyard. Every thing is subect to change.










I included that anyrail file.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i like the latest much better. but frankly i think you should loose (or reuse) the old layout. or at the least the purple line. my 2 cents...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Tank.

This is what I have now. there are no tracks on the layout in the other room. I have cut the "tunnel" in the wall.









I still need to learn how to make the walls and doors to the train room.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....It's REALLY easy to make nice radius cornered benchwork using 1/8" hardboard. You'll gain some extra room to run larger curves in the corners of your benchwork if you do this.

You simply frame it square, then add a 45 degree brace across the corner to create the midpoint of the curve then screw the hardboard into the face.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

sstlaure said:


> FYI....It's REALLY easy to make nice radius cornered benchwork using 1/8" hardboard. You'll gain some extra room to run larger curves in the corners of your benchwork if you do this.
> 
> You simply frame it square, then add a 45 degree brace across the corner to create the midpoint of the curve then screw the hardboard into the face.


 
LOL I can make them, and will. I just can't draw them with anyrail.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahh...OK. I just saw that your tracks were staying inboard of the sharp corners. I've bent the hardboard down to about 12" radius successfully. I like the potential of your new addition.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am still not happy enough with the plan to start builbing it. I want my cake and eat it too. I want to some good switching sections, two long loops that can just keep running, and still throw a few turnouts and operate it as a long point to point with a yard at each end.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I spent a ton of time layout out my current layout (+ plans for the rest of the basement)

You can't plan enough if it's something you're going to be building for an extended period of time.


----------

